# Gtech C2 Liquid Crystal V3 Advice



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

Possibly looking at this, is it just a spray and wipe product. Also can I use something like an AIO under it?


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Would think so

I use Prima Amigo under C2V3 with no probs at all :thumb:


----------



## Smithey1981 (Oct 4, 2011)

Gtecniq state its goes on top of anything I have used it on top of tripple3 before.


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

I used it on top of AG SRP and it worked a treat, really adds to the glossy depth and shine.


----------



## DrDax (Apr 16, 2009)

Yep c2v3 will go over anything, but is great on it own.


----------



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

Does anywhere stock it currently


----------



## Tom P (Feb 25, 2013)

http://gtechniq.com/shop/3s-for-cars/exterior-coatings/c2v3-liquid-crystal/


----------



## daydotz (May 15, 2011)

how does this compare to toughcoat ?


----------



## MK1Campaign (Mar 27, 2007)

daydotz said:


> how does this compare to toughcoat ?


Much better imo. Better gloss, lasts longer and beads like crazy.


----------



## Blackroc (Dec 10, 2012)

daydotz said:


> how does this compare to toughcoat ?


I love Tough Coat for ease of use, but I find gloss and protection drops off dramatically on it after 2 months. I've got 500ml of C2v3 on the way direct, as I have very high hopes for it!


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

Blackroc said:


> I love Tough Coat for ease of use, but I find gloss and protection drops off dramatically on it after 2 months. I've got 500ml of C2v3 on the way direct, as I have very high hopes for it!


I believe you'll be happy with the result, I was very impressed when I used it.


----------



## daydotz (May 15, 2011)

may have to order some the toughcoat has practically vanished on my car after 2 months


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

C2 is far, far better than Tough Coat.

Same thing happened to me when I used TC. Very disappointing.


----------



## andystevens (Dec 12, 2011)

Probably better than the C1. I'm not overly impressed with that. I tried it especially as I bought a black car for the first time. I went down the M25 on Sunday & collected the flies & it was harder to remove them than it would have been if I had just done the car with SRP so I don't think the longevity of the C1 is what it states.
How long do they give the C2 to last for?

I must add that I had never used any Gtechniq product before so there may have been room for improvement on how it was applied.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

SRP cannot be compared to C1 can it. 2 totally different products which do totally different things.
Have you topped C1 with anything? 

Had it on our car for 11 months and washing is a doddle. It's a Discovery 4 by the way, so not a small task


----------



## DrDax (Apr 16, 2009)

andystevens said:


> Probably better than the C1. I'm not overly impressed with that. I tried it especially as I bought a black car for the first time. I went down the M25 on Sunday & collected the flies & it was harder to remove them than it would have been if I had just done the car with SRP so I don't think the longevity of the C1 is what it states.
> How long do they give the C2 to last for?
> 
> I must add that I had never used any Gtechniq product before so there may have been room for improvement on how it was applied.


C1 lasts up to 5yrs. Top it with c2v3 or exo for super slippy surface.


----------



## Blackroc (Dec 10, 2012)

Blueberry said:


> C2 is far, far better than Tough Coat.
> 
> Same thing happened to me when I used TC. Very disappointing.


Thanks Blueberry - glad its not just me then!

Got home to find this...


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Blackroc said:


> Thanks Blueberry - glad its not just me then!
> 
> Got home to find this...


Ooh nice👍. I need some more too


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

C2V3 is a good product, easy to use good beading and okay longevity (4-6 months I'd say)

Looks good too!


----------



## _007_ (Aug 18, 2013)

Today I used AG HD cleanser and topped it two coats of C2V3 and waited for 10 minutes and topped it with C1.5 Silo Seal and after ten minutes again topped it with the silo seal again.. The car is white so the important thing for me is the protection of the paint not the brightness..


----------



## _007_ (Aug 18, 2013)




----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

I have tried it over umpteen products now and it continues to impress. Even on rough feeling surfaces the product transform the panel to very slick and it will bead and sheet even under dirt and dust.

I've been using this since it's release and the only bad thing i've heard said about it, is it can smear on dark coloured (more noticable) something i've not had any issues with myself.

Personally couldn't recommend it more for such a simple simple product. It's not something i'd compare to TC as it's a new age product and offers "nano" properties. TC is rather old school in it's make up and way behind in performance.


----------



## _007_ (Aug 18, 2013)

gally said:


> I have tried it over umpteen products now and it continues to impress. Even on rough feeling surfaces the product transform the panel to very slick and it will bead and sheet even under dirt and dust.
> 
> I've been using this since it's release and the only bad thing i've heard said about it, is it can smear on dark coloured (more noticable) something i've not had any issues with myself.
> 
> Personally couldn't recommend it more for such a simple simple product. It's not something i'd compare to TC as it's a new age product and offers "nano" properties. TC is rather old school in it's make up and way behind in performance.


But the slickness of C1.5 Silo Seal is much more than the C2V3 .. After finishing C2V3 I touched the paint and I couldn't get the feeling when I topped the paint with Meguiars Ultimate Quick Wax Spray.. So I topped the C2v3 with C1.5 Silo seal and then I felt that slicky feeling on the paint and again not as good as Meguair ultimate quick wax.. Maybe it is because of the carnauba oil inside it..


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

I wasn't overly enamored by 1.5. Good product, just found C2v3 better if i'm honest.


----------



## _007_ (Aug 18, 2013)

gally said:


> I wasn't overly enamored by 1.5. Good product, just found C2v3 better if i'm honest.


Here's some photos after both Gtechnic products..


----------



## fpan (Mar 16, 2007)

Can C2 be used on polyurethane?

I have a set of brand new Prodrive mudflaps that I want to seal/protect.

The old ones that were on the car discoloured after 5 years so I want to prevent this happening to the new ones.

Thanks.


----------



## Jade Warrior (Jan 18, 2014)

How much to do one saloon car 100ml or more ?

why isnt everyone using it, instead of wax ?
looks amazing.


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Agree with most of the comments - C2V3 is a cracking all rounder. I've coated our solid black Passat with C1 and then three layers of C2V3 and it looks nice and crisp. Repels water and dirt very well, and probably the only product I've used which still beads water when the panels are dirty! The only caveat is that when applying in warm conditions it flashes off quickly and can smear, same if the panel is in direct sunlight. Easily remedied with a another quick spray and wipe down. I prefer to apply with a MF pad and then wipe away with a MF cloth straight away. Good solid product :thumb:

Edit: Piccie…


----------



## Goodylax (Apr 21, 2013)

I have recently been using C2v3, and am happy with the ease of use, adaptability, looks, and super slickness. Much slicker than any QD or even quick wax I have ever used. Started with it as a drying aid/ QD at 1:1 and was impressed, but it seemed to collect a lot of dirt and dust. It is also pollen season . Next wash I used it neat and it seemed to hold up a bit better, then using the 1:1 for maintenance. 

Good product for a quick fix, but I'm am extremely doubtful about its claimed durability. Not a knock though, as I really like this product, as it can be used compatibly with any LSP :thumb:


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Jade Warrior said:


> How much to do one saloon car 100ml or more ?
> 
> why isnt everyone using it, instead of wax ?


Would say 4-8 cars depending car size. It's good product but lack of durability of claimed put many off it.


----------



## Jade Warrior (Jan 18, 2014)

Even reported 6 months is excellent and for the price / compatabilty, its a vg winter option 

Thnx !

Still luv trying waxes tho..


----------

